# di storie d'amore e quant'altro...



## scrittore (11 Aprile 2012)

no pensavo alle storie d'amore che potrebbero nascere qui dentro...
dentro un forum dove si parla di tradimento...
mi chiedo quanto durerebbe...


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2012)

ci sono storie che durano...e altre che sono destinate a morire....
ricordati che dietro ogni nick c'è una persona....


----------



## scrittore (11 Aprile 2012)

ogni nik nasconde delle persone..ed ognuna di queste persone ha una infinità di maschere che si adattano più o meno bene a seconda della situazione che si viene a creare...
l'artista è colui che riesce a scegliersi il contesto più idoneo alla maschera che meglio lo rappresenta in quel momento della sua vita...

la mia maschera si chiama "il gioco" ...e la tua?


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2012)

difficilemte indosso maschere...sia nel forum sia nella vita reale...mi piace giocare sempre a carte scoperte..


----------



## scrittore (11 Aprile 2012)

Simy;bt991 ha detto:
			
		

> difficilemte indosso maschere...sia nel forum sia nella vita reale...mi piace giocare sempre a carte scoperte..


ah quello anche a me...non ha senso bluffare quando non si gioca a poker 

ma sai..pirandello e compagnia bella parlava di maschere riferendosi agli stati d'animo...più che alle strategie...


----------



## Simy (11 Aprile 2012)

scrittore;bt994 ha detto:
			
		

> ah quello anche a me...non ha senso bluffare quando non si gioca a poker
> 
> ma sai..pirandello e compagnia bella parlava di maschere riferendosi agli stati d'animo...più che alle strategie...


ma dipende...sono una persona molto trasparente anche in quello....al lavoro mi capita di fare buon viso a cattivo gioco ...ma quella si chiama paraculite


----------

